# La Renaissance, NJ closed, share info



## Panina (Jan 9, 2016)

I noticed today that my la Renaissance , Atlantic city week for 2017 was not showing as an option to trade on interval.  It was still listed under resort directory but if you tried to exchange into or get a getaway, it said resort code not found.

I went onto the la Renaissance website and this is what it said:
"La Renaissance is closed and currently under going new management.  If you are an owner you will receive a letter from the resorts attorney on how to proceed."  There is no info on how to contact anyone.

I did an Internet search and I found  on la Renaissance Facebook a remark from a daughter of an owner who said la Renaissance went bankrupt and has anyone heard from the attorney.

I also found a review that a person that had a reservation from one of the online hotel sites early December and when they arrived la Renaissance was closed.

I actually paid my 2016 maintence in August of 2015.  I got a wonderful trade week into the keys later this year.  The week I deposited was for October 2016.  I wonder how if this trade will be affected.

Does anyone have any info?


----------



## silentg (Jan 9, 2016)

They should honor your trade. This happened to me years ago when my resort was booted from RCI. I had paid my timeshare fees and my RCI membership and my exchange fee. RCI told me my exchange was canceled, I took my complaint to a supervisor. They honored my exchange since I had done nothing wrong the problem was with the resort. Don't take no for answer.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Jan 9, 2016)

*Called la renaissance*

I called and the message was the same as what was posted online with the addition if you have a reservation press 0 and leave a message and also thanked us for our years of support.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd call Interval ASAP. I believe that because the week you deposited is no longer available for occupancy that your exchange may be canceled. You may be offered another option to use a different week for the exchange.  Its possible Interval may choose to honor the exchange but they are not obligated to.


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2016)

gmarine said:


> I'd call Interval ASAP. I believe that because the week you deposited is no longer available for occupancy that your exchange may be canceled. You may be offered another option to use a different week for the exchange.  Its possible Interval may choose to honor the exchange but they are not obligated to.



Spoke with interval.  They will honor my exchange.  The people who exchanged into la Renaissance,  interval will give them a different exchange.  Ultimately interval is eating the cost of the weeks affected by the closing of la Renaissance.  I so appreciate what interval is doing and it just makes me think very highly of them.

In addition intervals records show la Renaissance is permanently closed.


----------

